# Yellow Bug Lights, Do You Think They Really Work?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

The bulb on my porch light just blew, it was a yellow 'bug' light.  I replaced it with a white one, since it's nearing winter, and I'm not concerned about insects.  Even in summer though, I still get mosquitos, moths, etc., hanging around my outside lights, so the yellow bug lights have not impressed me.

Do you use them, do you think they work?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

It might be that they attract fewer flying insects, but hey, what do I know.  Maybe red and green bulbs would work better...humbug!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2014)

Back when I used to use them I never noticed a difference. I know it's supposed to be something about the wavelength of light that bugs can see, but I'm not sure how it actually works.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, maybe not.


----------

